# Destin/Sandestin area wade fishing



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

I'm heading over to Destin next week. Can anybody point me to a few locations I can reach to wade fish for trout and reds on the south side of the bay? I have been using google maps but I don't know what roads and area actually give access to the water. Thanks, Jim.


----------

